# Newly Decorated 125 gallon



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

1


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

2


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

3


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

4


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

5


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

6


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

7


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

8


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

9


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

10


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

11


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

12


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

13


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

14


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

NICE Tank and Caribas


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

15


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

16


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

17


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

18


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

19


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

20


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

very nice


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

thats f*cking sick


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

Nice!!!


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

How big is that large one? Dam he has got a head on him! How old is he?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> How big is that large one? Dam he has got a head on him! How old is he?


12.5" Don't know how old it is.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> thats f*cking sick


 woow monsters!!!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice!! What plants are those?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Awesome MONSTERS!


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

awesome just love the glaring eyes of those pygos you got there
they are







!


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice stand! Those guys are huge!


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

what's under the black sheet? ... is it what i think it is?? CINDER BLOCKS AND PINE WOOD?!?!?!
hahah that's what I've done ... and used a blanket to cover!!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> Nice!! What plants are those?


They're Giant Bamboo 36" made by Fancy plants.



> what's under the black sheet? ... is it what i think it is?? CINDER BLOCKS AND PINE WOOD?!?!?!
> hahah that's what I've done ... and used a blanket to cover!!


Nope it's a wood stand I just covered it up, no cinder blocks.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

holy $hit dude! those fish are absolutely amazing. i like the new set up as well.

Joe


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Very impressive!!! Both the set up and the beasts!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Those pygos are menacing. Nice, very nice


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Excellent















Keep snappin the pics


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great set up...







!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam all of them are huge monsters


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

I love caribe...those awesome...nice tank.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Luciano - Please tell me where you got those plants, the brand and everything, I have been looking for plants just like that forever!

You get those plants from Big Als?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice tank
nice p's
and nice pics.
keep it up
dixon


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

are those caribe going to breed? someone told me that they almost did or something


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> are those caribe going to breed? someone told me that they almost did or something


They always blow nest's, one did it today but nothing ever comes of it.


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

that tank rocks and dude they are huge. sweet fish Caribe's rule


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

How many cats do they eat a week? Seriousely though, what do you feed them and you should post a video of the feeding if you have a camera.

Very nice, thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> How many cats do they eat a week? Seriousely though, what do you feed them and you should post a video of the feeding if you have a camera.


I feed them large smelts,Shrimp,squid and i think Crab. I get a bag of seafood mixture.

A video of them eating would look something like Nate's feeding video w/ smelts and shrimp.

thanks to everyone.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nice tank set up...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

do u have only 2 of the bamboo plants? one on each side??


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> do u have only 2 of the bamboo plants? one on each side??


I have a total of 4. 2 on each side.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

VERY DAMN NICE...KEEP THOSE PICTURES COMING...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Very nice P's you got there


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

some mean looking fish there.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Luciano said:


> > do u have only 2 of the bamboo plants? one on each side??
> 
> 
> I have a total of 4. 2 on each side.


 alright, cool. thanks









those plants look really cool


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I like it!!!!!!!!!


----------

